# Best 12-18mg strong fruit mix juice



## Nightwalker (25/1/16)

I'm going crazy looking for a high nic strong flavor fruit or peppermint/mint fruity ejuice.

Pls tell me where you got it

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (25/1/16)

Maybe try Vapour Mountain's XXX (litchi and other fruit with menthol). Awesome juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/16)

Agree with @Andre!
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-did-you-vape-today.t1077/page-154#post-315953

Reactions: Like 1


----------

